# Creative zen 4GB Not working



## pcguy100 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi

A week ago I plugged in my creative zen 4GB into my pc to transfer music but got the triple beep sound when I plugged it in and the device was not recognised. In device manager manager it says "Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)". 
I reinstalled the software but it still wont work. Any Ideas how I can fix this?, preferably without losing all the media on the player. Thanks.

Also, I am using vista premium SP1.


----------



## loramir (May 18, 2009)

I had the same problem with my Zen MicroPhoto. I finally found a simple solution:

--Go to your computer's Device Manager (with your player plugged in)
--Find your MP3 player under Portable Devices
--Right click on your player and click Uninstall
--Unplug your player from your computer when the uninstall finishes
--Plug your player back in to your computer
--Vista will automatically reinstall the driver, and your player should appear in My Computer

I have no idea what causes the players to suddenly quit working, but I'm glad I finally found an easy way to fix it! This worked for me, anyway - I hope it helps you!


----------

